# composting toilets



## generate (Aug 18, 2010)

Does anyone have information or experience of sourcing and installing a composting toilet system in Spain?

We have a large finca in the campo, and are renovating one small casita into an "eco-lodge" style guestroom. We want to include a waterless composting toilet in the bathroom, as a small experiment in environmentally-friendly living (and also to save digging a big septic tank system into the rocky hillside!).

I've found a number of suppliers of factory-made, self-contained systems in the USA, but the cost of shipping to Spain is prohibitive.

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There is a Finnish company called Biolan which makes them. 

BIOLAN - Front page

They have a Spanish language page so it is possible they have outlets in Spain.


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm not sure of the legality of having a compost toilet in the Campo, the Rural Agents around here are big on jumping in with both feet and getting pretty smelly about how folk dispose of their effluence. My son informs me a couple down our way had the same idea and when they enquired they were told it was illegal. Of course the information they were given could be incorrect. 
However, have you considered the smell? If you keep the compost toilet solely for dry matter and cover each deposit with shavings or soil you might experience little, just don't eat strongly flavoured foods that give you the runs.
Usually compost toilets are placed well away from the home, (believe you me, trudging across the Campo at night isn't fun and can be dangerous).
I have a bio-forsaseptica tank, which is as ecological as you can get these days, indeed installing an old fashioned Septic tank is defo illegal, the authorities around here say you need be on either mains or forsa septica tanks no old fashioned septic tanks (at least in these parts) are allowed due to the risk of the effluence polluting the environment. With a forsa you put bacteria down the toilet pan and it munches the poop in the tank and spits out what is basically water which the environment agency say is acceptable. I would suggest you first enquire with the Medi Ambient (or your equivalent) whether or not you can install a compost tank or not.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Composting dry toilet in the guestroom?

That should put 'em off. Sounds a good candidate for the Holiday freebies thread.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jimenato said:


> Composting dry toilet in the guestroom?
> 
> That should put 'em off. Sounds a good candidate for the Holiday freebies thread.


:spit::clap2:


----------

